# National Fire Data Center  Fire risk in 2015



## mark handler (Sep 21, 2017)

National Fire Data Center  Fire risk in 2015
Our latest topical fire report focuses on how fire risk, specifically the risks of death and injury, varies with age, and how other demographic and socioeconomic factors weigh upon that risk.
In 2015:
Adults ages 85 and older had the highest risk of fire death.
Males were 1.7 times more likely to die in fires than females.
African-Americans and American Indians/Alaska Natives were at a greater relative risk of dying in a fire than the general population.
The relative risk of dying in a fire for people living in the South was higher than for other regions.

Download the report
https://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/statistics/v18i6.pdf


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 21, 2017)

"The risk of death or injury from fire is not the same for everyone. In 2015, 3,360 deaths and 15,700 injuries in the U.S. were caused by fires.1 These casualties were not equally distributed across the U.S. population, and the resulting risk of death or injury from fire is not uniform — it is more severe for some groups than for others."

If they where "equally distributed across the U.S. population" would that make the numbers less significant?
Nothing in this report is new except the numbers have changed. The information and "findings" have been basically the same for years. More deaths in the south among poor and elderly than the rest of the country.


----------



## steveray (Sep 22, 2017)

I did learn at the ABM that the 2018 IRC is going to require interconnected smoke and CO throughout in remodels...(wireless OK) which I am way more in favor of that IRC sprinklers...


----------

